# Cain with the Flirt Pole



## Cain714 (Nov 9, 2008)

Heres a few pictures of Cain in between showers here in so cal, hope everyone likes. He's getting big fast, just wanted to share.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Very very nice, man. Great build!


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

Cain is so cute. 

Has Cain been lazy with the rain we been having?

Peanut has been spending alot of time sleeping the past week since the rains came.


----------



## Jr. (Nov 3, 2008)

he's gonna be a big boy! linebacker in training!


----------



## Cain714 (Nov 9, 2008)

Yea, he has been a little lazy with the rains. Ive been playing with him in the backyard in between the rains, and taking him on 2-3 walks a day when the weather lets me.lol. thanks everyone for the compliments, he's been losing some teeth lately.I have been reading that this is normal around this age.He's 5 months and 1 week.


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

keep it up he looks happy


----------



## rawlins98 (Dec 30, 2008)

He looks really good.Gotta love the flirt pole.My girl love's it.


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

lookin good! He's shaping up very nicely. Rain doesn't phase my boy I just have to rinse him off more LOL he likes mud alot. Keep up the good work with cain.


----------



## koonce272 (Sep 16, 2008)

healthy looken pup ya got there


----------



## Mrs_APBT_America (Jul 19, 2008)

He looks awesome, his build looks just like Nevaeh's. I love his coloring and that ear that flops forward is just the cutest ever. I totally can't wait to see how he turns out!!!


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

awww hes gettin so big  aww rainy days.... kenya LOVES the rain and mud... she a nerd


----------



## NIKKI (Nov 3, 2008)

HES LOOKIN GOOD .. GETTING BIG QUICK!


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

I can't believe how much he's grown. He's a very handsome little guy.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

He stalks it lol.. How cute. I need to get an adult sized flirt going for mine we just have one for the pups.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Very Good Looking boy Cain I like him!!


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

He's looking good!

Such a big boy now....


----------



## HappyPuppy (Oct 11, 2007)

He's a cutie! I'm glad the rain has stopped!!!


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

yeah he is adorable...no doubt!


----------



## Cain714 (Nov 9, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the comments, he's a special memeber in our family.Im so glad i got him from my friend when i did.It was just meant to be for him to come home with me that night.I will keep everyone posted on his progress.


----------



## Cain714 (Nov 9, 2008)

*New Pics*

I have a few more flirt pole pictures i took today, just wanted to share.When he wants to, he can get some air, no doubt.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

I just love his ears - keep up the good work with him. The flirt and spring poles give them muscle definition like nothing else can!


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Nice shots. He looks happy.


----------



## thaim (Feb 6, 2009)

nice pics. hes a big boy


----------

